# Latest additions



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Walthers Proto GP9's*
Norfolk & Western.

Clearance sale._
The price was too good to pass up.
What's not to like?... superb detail, paint, and lettering; excellent runners; ESU LokSound.
And they'll run on my SP, Cotton Belt, and Frisco rails.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

These two Geeps sure do look handsome in consist.
I may use them in tandem for short coal trains. Their grade-climbing ability with 20/30 cars is impressive, and the LokSound 'load-bearing' feature is goosebumps... somehow more true-to-life than the Genesis or Atlas LokSound.
Maybe it's in the speakers (or their configuration).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Genesis caboose*_
Received as payment for a minor weathering job.
I know, I know... it's too clean and pretty.
Note the axle-driven generator.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't take this wrong, but.....nice caboose! 


That geep is gorgeous too!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn 53' plate trailers*
Great detail; crisp lettering.
(just acquired)._

Both 'barn door' and lift types.
These sell for $18 to $24 on LHS shelves.
Ebay is scalping them for $35 to $40.
Lousy photos, sorry.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Brekina Opel Blitz PrPl Lkw AEG*
#35334
MSRP $15.95
LHS price $12.
_
Weathered... all airbrush (except for wheels).
Brekina vehicles are superb... 3rd or 4th best of my favorites for overall quality. IMO, far better than CMW, or any other American brand.
Most of their production is European, but a few exceptions, e.g., their Dodge A-100's are the best available.
This one is one of three I bought for the _Forestry Fire_ _& Rescue_ crew.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BEST STUFF -- STRUCTURE KITS
_*Downtown Deco*
"The Old Anderson Place"_

A tricky kit to build.
Not all that difficult, but very tedious.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn SW1500*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*P-2000 GP9*_
Yep, it had a cracked gear issue.
Fixed now.
I really like the UP silver/gray truckframes... they weather superbly.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JUST ACQUIRED!
_*Genesis fantasy GEVo*
ES44AC_

Had to have this... too cool to pass up.
Should be a hoot running point in a 3x consist.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

You nasty old man, I am reporting you to the Thought Police! 😱



Old_Hobo said:


> Don't take this wrong, but.....nice caboose!
> 
> That geep is gorgeous too!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Stopped by _Chuck's Trains_ in Landis, and picked up this NW2.
Not much Kato stuff on my roster, but I've been wanting this diesel for dockwork.
Besides, I'm a sucker for tiger stripes.
Lightly bottom weathered and dusted.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> _*P-2000 GP9*_
> Yep, it had a cracked gear issue.
> Fixed now.
> I really like the UP silver/gray truckframes... they weather superbly.
> View attachment 567586


I see the front left handrail has an issue as well….


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Genesis*
FP7_

You don't (IMO) see very many FP's on LHS shelves.
And they don't look much different... until you put 'em on the rails with a B.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Rapido does a lot of FP’s…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*PCX87*
Peugeot 504._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Norscot*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas GP40-2*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*3D 'Glide*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Sylvan & Ulrich*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Norev*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Norev*_


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wheels of Time CP Napanee flat car…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*'Easy-build' structures*
Walthers & Atlas.

Two very similar kits._
Walthers' Company House twin-pack, and the Atlas Classic American Home are fairly simple plastic builds... one evening's work, plus paint & weather.
Small footprints for tight spaces.
MSRP's... Walthers, $45, Atlas $35.
Both are LHS priced at $22 to $30.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn GP60*_
Not fond of Speed Lettering, but it was cheap on clearance sale.
These ditch lights are clocked perfectly. Brightness & fadeout are extremely prototypical.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*3D printed monster kit*
Unpainted parts._

Purchased from eBay... unbranded.
Pics #3 & #4 are backyard shots.
#5 compares it to a 1-ton dump truck.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

DUPLICATE POST
SITE GLITCH -- NOT MY FAULT.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Undecorated Athearn Blue Box*
Work in progress.
(spare time project).

$35 from the 'Bargain Bin'.
ESU LokSound and some aftermarket details have been added, e.g., S3M horn, air hoses, & some wire grabs._
First photo -- Stynylrez-primed, and painted SP Lark Dark Gray.
Other photos show mask-off painted Scarlet nose and rear.
Still need to add scarlet 'wing' decals, lettering, handrails, windows, numberboards, Kadees, LED's, and some more wire grabs.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tangent Pullman Standard PS-2 4427 covered hopper…..train collection NIB…..$20.00 CDN…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn crib-end gon*_


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Got 3 of these -- 





__





Greenville Steel Car Company 86’ High Cube Double Plug Door Box Car







www.tangentscalemodels.com





UP, blue and sp...

Came about 3 or 4 days after placing order which is nothing to complain about it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> Got 3 of these --


Very long...
Recommended 24" radius is pushing it.
26" is really the practical minimum for these cars.
28" before they start to look right.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice cars, but too long for my liking…..


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

i don't know what they are but they are O-72 or greater which is how i think of them as that's what i used to do. I hand laid them (flex track) without measuring anything because that seemed fun. Yeah back when i had all my O-track out I learned and got rid of all the curves below o-72. i had, well I guess I still have some O-96 or thereabouts. It does look better if you have the room -- so I just followed suite with HO. but my overall layouts are kinda sucky i admit.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Not many Kato's in my stable*
But they run really well._


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I have my eye on one of the new amtrak models from Kato coming out in the spring -- mainly because it has this nifty per truck mounted motor set up. just like the tech novelty of it. although it's not really a new new idea. they just seem to have done such a good job with it.





__





HO GE P42 “Genesis”







katousa.com





(see "coreless motor drive")


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Scale stripwood*
FastTracks (Mt.Albert).

For bashing, scratching, and bridge building._
I try to buy scale stripwood by _FastTracks_. Northeastern and Midwest are good, but IMO I get better quality control with _Mt.Albert_ stuff.
The problem is, I can rarely find it locally.
MSRP is $3.65 to $5.45 a bundle + shipping.
It's not discounted much, but LHS prices (when you can find it) are usually $3 to $4.50.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Aurora HO slot cars*
Ebay and yard sale buys._

I've actually had these for quite a while...
I've got about two dozen of them in a Tupperware bin from years ago. Most are circa 1930's, '40's, & '50's cars.
Once the 'belly-bulk' mechanisms are removed, they make great street-rod denizens (wide tires & 'slicks').
They're starting to command higher 'collectable' prices these days... some are upwards of $50 on eBay.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Modified IHC Mack CF fire truck*
Boley wheels and deck gun.

Two week project_.
A little beyond my era, but what the heck... it was fun.
Added diamond plate on rear deck and behind cab; Added cab grabs; Hosing is cocktail party straws & solder strips.
Primed with Stynylrez, and painted with Tamiya _Pure Red_ and _Gloss Chrome Silver._


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> _*Athearn crib-end gon*_


Stump car. By Tichy. Even has the same road number.

*








Stump car?


https://tandkhobby.com/4043-ho-tichy-train-group-stump-car-kit/ Ran across one on eBay while looking for a flat car. You know I had to have one. Should be fun making a load for it.




www.modeltrainforum.com




*


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Blue Box GP30*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn SD45R*
A very strong runner._

Athearn RTR quality and detail are improving almost monthly. Almost every new production issue I get is better than the last.
And they're great runners... just slap in Kadees or ProtoMax, and you're off to see the Wizard.
This diesel will pull 60 TruckTuned cars all day long without overheating.
IIRC, Athearn was stubbornly the last major manufacturer to go with LED lighting. They're making up for it in leaps and bounds.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

This showed up from the UK today. GE 45 Ton. Been looking for one for awhile...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Wiking*
For the HiLo Gateway logging road._

6500k lighting.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Last week's arrival*
48 new containers._

Rapido, Aurora, and ScaleTrains... all 53 footers.
Mostly J.B. Hunt, Schneider, and Mearsk.
The 90-car container train is filling up.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn RTR*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Gathering more 2-bays*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas Master*
B23-7_








*[Edit]*:
According to rivet counter snobs on other forums, this model is not very accurate.
But being D.C., it was extremely cheap, and irresistible.
It works for me.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Corn crates*_
Once in awhile I'll go to a local grocery outlet, and grab the tossed corn crates from around the dumpster.
Some of the wood is warped, and some is perfect... it'll all get used, one way or another.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn RTR*
SD40-2_

LHS markdown to $15... _"Won't run"._
With haggling, we've acquired almost 30 diesel locomotives at about this price, all with the "won't run" tag.
But very quickly (and with minimal investment or effort) they all run quite well.
This one (like most others) is in perfect physical condition. It's a total mystery why they get tossed so readily.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Because people don't know anything about model trains and are too scared to learn. Stops running? OK, lets go buy another one and run it until it stops.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Part of Merchant's Row*
(3 of the 5 buildings)._

I don't have the room for the whole kit.
Lighting was an afterthought.
Next step is interior details.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Three months ago*
Westerfield kit._

My number one pick for authenticity and detail.
Unpainted resin kits.
_Very tedious and demanding_, with average (C+/B) instructions. Lots of precise (#79/80) drilling required. If it was on the prototype, it's on the model.
Definitely not for entry level skills.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

New to me, Bachmann 4-6-0, DCC ready (8-pin socket).
Test run OK on DC (tender top removed to verify card type).

I have a DZ146 decoder that will fit in tender
Early model with good detail


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Life-Like truss bridge kit*
LHS backroom leftover._

The only one I've ever run across.
Although by no means in the _Central Valley_ or _War World Scenics_ class, it's actually very nice... only a notch or so below Walthers.
I didn't add them to the *Bridges* list, because this is the only one I've ever seen _anywhere_.
I have just the place for it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Speedwitch Media*
Unpainted resin kits (advanced)._

Just completed lettering & DullCote...
Speedwitch Media kits are a bit difficult.
They're a notch easier than Tichy kits though, so entry level modelers might like to tackle one. Some precise drilling is required.
Very nice and well-detailed models.
Not including paint and lettering, this Wabash car took a week or so of late afternoon work.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The recently departed*
Athearn 'U-bies'._

U50's...
I recently traded them away.
These 8-axle monsters were a novelty at the club, (they'll each pull over 80 cars) but a curse at home.
Not normal-radius friendly.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

One of the ugliest locos ever.

Magic


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

From a collection…..no box….recent Athearn RTR……replaced corner stirrups with more “in scale” versions…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Walthers SD70ACe*
Patched PRLX.
Moderate weathering with acrylics._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Used Athearn SD50*
(needs a plow, and associated front details)._


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Did they not install wipers on those locomotives?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Did they not install wipers on those locomotives?


Not on older versions... IIRC, pre-2019.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*The recently departed*
> Athearn 'U-bies'._
> 
> U50's...
> ...


I've got all 3, won't part with em for anything, mine are the final numbering 9950-52


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> _*Blue Box GP30*_
> View attachment 569233


Athearn has definitely come a loooong way


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like some breakage at the bottom on the right side handrail….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Atlas/Kato RSD-12
Destined for a complete re-detail including removal of cast grab irons… And a severe fade of OVR paint.
























Does anybody recall who made this limited release? Was it Accurail? Bev-bel?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> Atlas/Kato RSD-12
> Destined for a complete re-detail including removal of cast grab irons… And a severe fade of OVR paint.
> View attachment 570948
> View attachment 570950
> ...


I plan to do an SP RSD12 in the near future, SP had low nose on theirs, I believe those hoppers were Accurauil, just by how they're all boxed together


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I plan to do an SP RSD12 in the near future, SP had low nose on theirs, I believe those hoppers were Accurauil, just by how they're all boxed together


The ones in the right row seem to be Accurails….the left row looks like Athearn….you can tell by the corner stirrups/steps….

Also, the lettering for the road name abbreviation and numbers is different from the right row to the left row….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

OilValleyRy said:


> Does anybody recall who made this limited release? Was it Accurail? Bev-bel?


Can't answer your question, but those on the left appear to be a different mfg'r than those on the right... or a different run. Too many differences.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As I stated in post #69….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks, I hadn’t noticed the slight differences earlier. My dad is ecstatic regardless. That cursive script, versus block font, is what was important.
And yep, Athearn on the left, looks like Accurail on the right. 
He’s an old Ford factory rat so it’s that connection that’s important I guess. 😁


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Uhm…. *Looks like I made a mistake* also! This thread was LS’s thread, I meant to post my latest acquisitions in another thread titled something like _new roster additions_ or something like that. Having trouble finding that thread at the moment. If a mod has the ability to move my post from here to there, great. If not, and deletion is appropriate that’s cool too, I can repost the photos when I find that thread. No worries.
Apologies for accidentally hijacking with MY latest additions.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That thread has been deleted, along with another of LS’s threads, due to the controversial issue regarding ownership of the items contained therein that are claimed to be authentic…..stay tuned….


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well he's got so many threads, so hard to sort out so little time... I mean you know I'm willing to consider going light on the topic not because I agree with it but because I don't know the time for the crime sort of thing. Do people favor him completely going away? I think he has posted some great stuff. Whether it's his or not is important but also I'll be honest, I'd never would have seen it otherwise. Perhaps it's one of those things -- a little nip and tuck here, then suddenly before he knew it he had a boob job and face lift. Anyway -- i know, funny I hope you laughed -- could be the explanation or maybe not. So immediate remedy is to just say "Yeah this one is really great, similar to what I did in 1964"... and move on.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

“Fool me once, shame on you……fool me twice, shame on me……”


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Ok so we are not fooled, now what?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That will be up to the powers that be….here’s hoping they do the right thing….


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'm willing to consider alternatives. I'd never see most of those items. Posting a "digest" of cool scratch or weathering projects found would be an option. It's possibly a psychosis of some kind not necessarily a complete act of malfeasance...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow, you’re really digging deep to sweep this under the rug, aren’t you?

Maybe it was aliens….or even Bigfoot….


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Nothing swept. They would I think have to cop to it here, then redo any future posts appropriately. But yeah had a friend once with a certain mental illness and they just couldn't stop themselves. It was like an itch. Just had to scratch. But to be clear I said I'd be willing to consider it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, being a friend, I hope you offered to assist the individual in getting some professional help….

Maybe you could help in this issue like that as well then….


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

They had to. They couldn't function. Under assistance they got back to normal enough behavior but still could fall off the wagon to speak and so had to constantly on guard for itm Anyway if there's a definite "off ramp" for this guy is there a redemptive on ramp?". Just curious about this...but not seen for some time now, suspect gone. I would suggest psychologist over psychiatrist. But that's only if they felt they coul help themselves. I do mention this as there was in fact an offhand reference to a certain psychosis in one of his posts. Then again the misinformationalist will never give you the straight deal. So there's that.. I'm not a doc btw so... Refer to your personal doc for further options.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So getting off on an insanity plea on this issue would be the best course of action then? 🤣


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'm asking you. You're the one gunning the mostest. What would you accept at reform? Anything?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Confession, apology and resignation…..


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'd take a complete explanation...


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Just asking a question:

Suppose a scenario where Mr. Pitts had created his model, and it posted copyrighted pictures. At some point later, Late Starter is asked to do up a weathering job and in his research, comes across the pics of Mr. Pitt's model. He likes the looks of the model, and chooses to create a replica based on Mr. Pitt's model, which is so good, it could be easily mistaken for prototype.

I see nothing wrong with that scenario, other than the reaction that came from Mr. Pitts and the lack of explanation coming from Late Starter.

Anyway, it's water under the bridge for sure. As my Father would say, you can't put the crap back in the donkey. You can only clean it up and keep the donkey in the pasture where it belongs, so the next time it takes a crap, it's not on the sidewalk."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Time to close this one as well I guess.












Old_Hobo said:


> That will be up to the powers that be….here’s hoping they do the right thing….


One has to wonder what "the right thing" would be. Trial, firing squad, what? It appears you've already tried and convicted the suspect.


----------

